# mob*.sho*rtpa*y



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

Könnt mir mal einer helfen???
hab da son kleines aboproblem und komm da irgendwie nicht raus da weder meine zugangsdaten funktionieren und ich auch überhaupt keine ahnung habe an wen ich mich wenden soll kann muß


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2005)

Die Kristallkugeln sind zur Zeit alle in der Werkstatt. Am besten du meldest dich an 
und sendest die URL der Seite, die du besucht hast per PN an einen der Admin/Mods (oder an mich) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

is nur einer von der konkurrenz, gehetze der neuen art


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> is nur einer von der konkurrenz, gehetze der neuen art


nicht jeder in der Branche verwendet so üble Tricks, aber du scheinst dich ja auszukennen...

cp


----------



## sascha (2 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> is nur einer von der konkurrenz, gehetze der neuen art



Konkurrenz von wem? Im Übrigen hat CP schon Recht. Der Herr Poster soll uns bitte erstmal mehr Infos zukommen lassen. Vorher lohnt sich da keine Diskussion.


----------



## IM (2 August 2005)

Das Ziel ist doch klar: Möglichst viele Beiträge zu erzeugen, in denen die URL (mo*.shortpay...) auftaucht.

Der Sinn des Beitrages ist egal - solange die Suchmaschinen den Beitragstitel spidern.


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sinn des Beitrages ist egal - solange die Suchmaschinen den Beitragstitel spidern.


Das glaube ich nicht aber es sieht zumindest so aus (siehe Anhang). Was ist denn nun das mobi**.shortp** wirklich? Wenn ich die Worte richtig übersetze komme ich auf das Handypayment.


----------



## News (2 August 2005)

Ich habe den Beitrag des Gastes Nr. 2 mehr so verstanden, dass er - vielleicht jemand aus dem Umfeld der Firma GN - das vorangegangene Gastposting als Taktik der Firma MP oder deren Umfeld interpretiert...
Aber ist ja eigentlich wurscht, wie der Berliner sagt


----------



## dotshead (3 August 2005)

Naja anscheinend wird beim schnelllebigen Google ranking cb und ds höher bewertet als mobile.shortpay  IMHO zurecht.

Umso schneller google den Weg zu CB und DS findet, desto schneller findet der geschröpfte Sucher den Weg in dieses Forum.


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

spacy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt mir mal einer helfen???
> hab da son kleines aboproblem und komm da irgendwie nicht raus da weder meine zugangsdaten funktionieren und ich auch überhaupt keine ahnung habe an wen ich mich wenden soll kann muß




Hallo, hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung für das Problem, dann bitte ich mir diese mitzuteilen. Danke


----------

